# Expanded metal cook grate



## smokinmad

To all you metal fabricators....what size expanded metal would you get to make smoker shelves to cook butts or briskets on.....looking at 24" x 24"..thinking about bending front and back down for middle support......I see .035 and then I see #16 or 9.....I know this is thickness...but what would use for cooking grates......THANKS GUYS or GALS.....

SmokinMad


----------



## greg b

3/4 #9 should work perfect for you. will be sturdy and less prone to heat distortion.


----------



## frosty

Checked my grates, they are about a 9 gauge.


----------



## smokinmad

Greg B and Frosty......

Thank You....this is what I love about this site.....Friends to Be, helping Friends to Be.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SmokinMad


----------



## dan - firecraft

My smoker came with 24x24 inch grates. 3/4 #9


----------



## smokinmad

mdolez03 said:


> I have 900 sheets of #9 X 3/4" flat expanded metal in Georgia
> 
> 48" x 96" sheets
> 
> Selling for $40 each cash money
> 
> Will sell bundles if 10 sheets for $350
> 
> These weigh 50 pounds each
> 
> Each sheet is brand new, manufactured in August in Pennsylvania
> 
> Stored indoors no rust.
> 
> 312-8O6-7600 cell
> 
> For photos just type expanded metal into Atlanta craigslist.


Mdolez03.....Thanks for the post and Welcome to SMF. I see this is your 1st post, I'm honored. We at SMF would like to see you stop by Roll Call and Introduce yourself, so the rest of the Gang can say Howdy. You will find this site Addicting if your Into Smoking Meats....

     At the top of the page put your curser on Forum, the the drop down will show you Announcements and then click on Roll Call.

     Wish I lived around Atlanta, I would be picking up a couple sheets. ANY ONE ELSE need some cook grate steel?

SmokinMad


----------



## davidski

just to clarify, you cant just throw a piece of 3/4 9# on the smoker, you still need to weld a frame right?


----------



## hank2000

DavidSKi said:


> just to clarify, you cant just throw a piece of 3/4 9# on the smoker, you still need to weld a frame right?


Yes you do


----------

